# Car insurance



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey guys I had some questions about how the car insurance works in the UAE?

- is it private or government
- what is a normal deductible if someone gets into an accident
- do we get a courtesy car/rental car if my car is in the shop getting repaired?
- are there a lot of independent body shops or just with the franchise dealers (eg toyota, honda etc)
- when someone takes their car in for service do they get a courtesy car or does the dealership rents a car for them? (In case the repair is overnight)
- do the rental car companies out there pick up and drop off customers from their house/shop, as in how is the customer service?

Any responses will be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chasingpars (Dec 10, 2013)

Try a Google search for RSA insurance Dubai, It wont let me post a direct link.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

HackyZack said:


> Hey guys I had some questions about how the car insurance works in the UAE?
> 
> - is it private or government Private as well as semi govt. companies exist
> - what is a normal deductible if someone gets into an accident 1000ish Dhs if its your fault. Depends on your policy. Zero if its not your fault
> ...


Answers in red above.


----------



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Answers in red above.


Thanks bud


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

If the cars at the dealership for a warranty related repair, then you do get a courtesy car. At least at Infiniti and VW you do


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Berliner said:


> If the cars at the dealership for a warranty related repair, then you do get a courtesy car. At least at Infiniti and VW you do


Quite right too!
Funnily enough we have an Infiniti and a VW.
The VW is nearly a year old and has not yet had it's first 15000 km service.
The Infiniti is on 12000 km and has already had three services!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

^Steve, don't forget that your warranty becomes invalid if you don't take it for a service within 365 days.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi folks
I've looked at most of the big expenses & have forgotten about this one.... 
What will it cost me to insure a 50k used suv. I'm 40 with no uk points and pay at present about 3k fully comp for similar with wife on policy. I park on street in Brighton UK so pay high ish. I realise this may be vague but if you could give me a heads up on your/car/cost ?

Thanks AJ


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> Hi folks
> I've looked at most of the big expenses & have forgotten about this one....
> What will it cost me to insure a 50k used suv. I'm 40 with no uk points and pay at present about 3k fully comp for similar with wife on policy. I park on street in Brighton UK so pay high ish. I realise this may be vague but if you could give me a heads up on your/car/cost ?
> 
> Thanks AJ


you can get online quotes from the major insurance companies.

you are insuring the car, not you, so driver / spouse / number of drivers etc is irrelevant.
where you live and where you park it also irrelevant.
Usually a percentage of value of the car.

bring proof of UK no claims. some insurers may accept it.

you will almost certainly be paying a chunk less than you paid in the UK, if you were paying AED 3K.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Cheapest option is third party insurance which can cost around 800AED for a big car. So full insurance should be a little less than what you're used to paying and prices differ between insurance companies so always compare a few first.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Be careful with the agency repair - generally, warranty used to be 3 years and insurance insured for agency repair for 3 years, after which, it was a more expensive option in your annual premium - you could opt for outside repair at a lower cost. However, now companies are often offering an extended warranty of 2 more years, which, of course, is void if you repair or service outside the dealership. Do not assume that your insurance company, from year 4 onwards, automatically includes agency repair in your premium if you have an extended warranty. You have to ask for it and pay more for it.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

HackyZack said:


> Hey guys I had some questions about how the car insurance works in the UAE?
> 
> - is it private or government
> - what is a normal deductible if someone gets into an accident
> ...


its usually 4 or 5% for car or 4x4. no you dont get an automatic courtesy car you have to pay extra for it and its only for repairs if in accident and only for 1 week, otherwise you will have to pay for it yourself.
if the car is under 5 years old you can pay for dealer repairs if not it will be the insurance own bodyshops not as good.
some rental cars will deliver such as europcar etc.
the excess will depend on the type of car how long you have been with the insurance company no claims etc etc. some sports cars have to be approved by the area manager etc etc.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AJ-Brightonbythesea said:


> Hi folks
> I've looked at most of the big expenses & have forgotten about this one....
> What will it cost me to insure a 50k used suv. I'm 40 with no uk points and pay at present about 3k fully comp for similar with wife on policy. I park on street in Brighton UK so pay high ish. I realise this may be vague but if you could give me a heads up on your/car/cost ?
> 
> Thanks AJ


what you drive and no claims etc back in the uk will not affect the cost of payment here... some companies will accept your no claims discount but dont bank on it... and it doesnt work on the return you will have to start again when you go back to uk.

its 4 and 5% of value for car/4x4


----------

